# Plattenberg Mountainbiketour in Kleinwallstadt



## spessarter (12. April 2003)

Hi, 

ich wollte nur auf die Kleinwallstädter Montainbiketour am 11.05.2003 hinweisen.

Näheres unter 

http://www.mountainbike-kleinwallst...ketour_K/Info_neue_Tour_/info_neue_tour_.html

Wir sind die Tour heute nachgeradelt. Von der Streckenführung ist die 65 km - Tour  wieder ein absolutes Highlight, mit vielen sehr anspruchsvollen Abfahrten auf tollen Singletrails.

Insbesondere für alle, die eine Woche später in Frammersbach mitfahren ist die Tour als Gerneralprobe genau richtig.

Vieleicht sieht man sich!


----------



## Zottel (13. April 2003)

Man sieht sich auf jeden Fall

Da bist du mir zuvor gekommen. Hab die Woche Urlaub und werd mir die Strecke mal antun.

Auch wenn ich die Strecke noch nicht kenne, man kann die Kleinwallstädter Touren immer uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Ich hoffe ich kann mich etwas bremsen da ich ne Woche später auch beim Spessartbike-Mara fahren will.

Hoffentlich wirds trockener als im letzten Jahr wo ich bei der Tour nen nagelneuen Satz Louise-Beläge pulverisiert habe.

@spessarter: Hast du Biketechnisch aufgerüstet(Canondale,Cube)? Kommst du am 27.4 nach Sulzbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (13. April 2003)

Hi, Zottel!
ich will auch in Sulzbach mitfahren, in Kleinwallstadt bin ich aber auf alle Fälle dabei! 
Frammersbach weiß ich noch nicht (die vielen Trikots und Siegerpokale gehen schon nicht mehr 
in meinen Schrank  ) 
- ich werde mich wohl erst nach Kleinwallstadt kurzfristig entscheiden, in Wombach werde ich wieder die 80 km - Strecke fahren. 

Zu den Bikes: das Cube hab ich schon über 2 Jahre als "Schlechtwetter-Bike", das Cannondale habe ich mir noch kurz vor meiner Hochzeit im Januar geleistet, Du weist, bei einem gemeinsamen Konto geht sowas nicht mehr so einfach  , da hab ich noch schnell Tatsachen geschaffen  

Ich hab ein schönes Landkartenprogramm namens "Top 50", da hab ich die Strecke eingegeben. Wenn Du willst, mail ich Dir bessere Bilder von der Strecke als im Netz vorhanden sind. Sonst  wirds für Dich recht mühselig werden, die Strecke zu finden, wir haben uns auch öfters verfahren.


----------



## bighitter (14. April 2003)

Hätte auch interesse an den bildern. Bin immer auf der Suche nach schönen Downhills im LKR Miltenberg.


----------



## Zottel (17. April 2003)

@ spessarter: Aus der Urlaubswoche is nichts geworden; am ab Dienstag wieder rangemusst- aus der Tour wurde nichts.

Ich hab die selbe Karte wie auf der HP, und wollte mir die Strecke grad übertragen, sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus von der Qualität her. Aber du kannst mir gerne mal deine Version schicken mal schaun was du da Feines hast.

Das mit der Torschlussinvestition vor der Hochzeit hättest du mir mal eher sagen sollen. Meine Chancen auf ein neues Bike gehen immer weiter gegen null, seit ich letzten Juni geheiratet habe. Man glaubt gar nicht was für die Damenwelt so alles von enormer Bedeutung sein kann.

Also wär schön wenn wir uns demnächst mal treffen können, entweder in Sulzbach oder spätestens in Kleinwallstadt.


----------



## spessarter (17. April 2003)

Hi,
das mit den Bildern wird leider nichts, die Qualität wird zu schlecht, wenn ich die Bilder in die Zwischenablage kopiere.... Keine Ahnung warum.
Sulzbach klappt bei mir leider doch nicht, wg. Kommunion. In Klw bin ich aber dabei, bis denn!


----------



## eDw (12. Mai 2003)

Hi Bighitter,
hab gesehen, dass Du Downhill suchst. Dann fahr von der Geishoehe zum Neuhammer. Wenn Du die Fahrstrasse hochkommst, dann geht es unten am Parkplatz wo Du aus dem Wald raus kommst rechts. Immer dem Roten Kreuz folgen. 5km und ca. 350 Hm. 
Das war auch Teil der Kleinwallstadter Tour gestern. 
Unter www.Krausenbach.de (Tour rund ums Dammbachtal) gibt es auch eine Karte.

Spessarter, Zottel,
war gut gestern!

Zottel,
wir wollen im Juni Samstag Nachmitag mal den Keiler abfahren. Treffpunkt 14 Uhr hoher Knuck im Hafenlohrtal. Wenn Du auch Lust hast, so gibt Spessarter bescheid.

Gruss
eDw


----------

